# Books and films on cars, motorbikes and motoring



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

This is a thread for any motoring book or movie - anything goes.

I quite like this pocket sized book:

*Cars: Freedom Style Sex Power Motion Colour Everything by Stephen Bayley.* 

Pic byBooksActually











A few pages from the book (source):


----------

